# How do you keep yourself sane on long rides?



## DanPrice (8 Mar 2009)

I'm really trying to up my weekly mileage so i feel confident enough to do a sportive in Summer sometime (guidance on a good 1st sportive for a novice would also be great right now?)

So just a question which might help other people aswell as myself.

How do you all keep yourself's sane on longer distance rides, 25 miles+?

I personally take my iPod on all rides but it starts to get a little repetitive and sometimes i fancy not having something stuffed in my ear.

In the perfect world id ride with a club on rides, but as far as im aware and have been lead to believe, the clubs in my area (Little Stoke-Bristol) ride on a week day and Saturday morning's.

Which is no good for me as i work weekdays and many Saturdays.


Anyway i look forward to hearing your responses.

Thanks


----------



## 4F (8 Mar 2009)

I have never found it a problem and all of my rides are solo and I never ride plugged into anything. I just enjoy being in the countryside and find the distance soon mounts up.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2009)

Like the The Fatfella I just enjoy being out in the country side when I am cycling on my own. If its quiet and i have no cars around me I will also watch the wild life if theres any about. But long distance is often better if you have company.


----------



## RedBike (8 Mar 2009)

I just enjoy the ride .


----------



## snorri (8 Mar 2009)

What the other three said.

Perhaps you should have posted this on the Racing or Road rides and Audax sections


----------



## roadiewill (8 Mar 2009)

all my mates are into it and Im getting into my local club.
I feel way more motivated if I go out with someone else or a group - the miles fly by


----------



## Joe24 (8 Mar 2009)

In summer, id do 30miles most days and a group ride one day a week.
Id keep myself sane, but just being out and working hard. For some reason i wold just go out. Then i would take my ipod out with me. If its really easy, then sometimes i will get bored. But thats normally just on sections of roads.
When i go out with the club im in, i just ride along and talk. Or ride along and try and make this guy that comes out feel abit bad


----------



## yello (8 Mar 2009)

DanPrice said:


> How do you all keep yourself's sane on longer distance rides, 25 miles+?



Are you sure cycling is for you? 

It has honestly never been a problem for me. Like others, I enjoy the countryside, being out and about, or just being active. The closest I have been to bored was on a 200km audax out on the Fens... but then my backside was numb so perhaps that was the real reason for my discomfort!


----------



## HLaB (8 Mar 2009)

DanPrice said:


> How do you all keep yourself's sane on longer distance rides, 25 miles+?


I don't 

Honestly though I've never found it a problem the fresh air and different scenery keeps me awake and the constant having to be alert factor.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2009)

Can't say I've had this problem though I am aware that I have mental conversations with people I know while riding. Sometimes I go out just to have the talk and work out a problem - I'm not joking it's very effective.

On long rides, usually a 2-3 day tour, I mentally write a journal, then make a few notes in the evening before writing at length when I get home.


----------



## longers (8 Mar 2009)

Thinking about food can occupy quite a lot of time but it's generally not a problem.

Singing and shouting is also good if you ride alone


----------



## oxbob (8 Mar 2009)

If you are getting bored, try setting some little goals beforehand.ie "i wont drop below 60 rpm cadence" or google for a new tea stop and try a new route i also find taking a mp3 player with radio handy.And above all dont worry about breaking PB times, just enjoy the ride, stop and take that pic of the goat in the road with your phone, CHILL this site might help the highclere sportive is pretty good and not too far from you http://www.cyclosport.org/default.aspx


----------



## killiekosmos (8 Mar 2009)

Just enjoy the countryside. I chat with others I meet on the way, I sing (when no one is around!) and i think things over but most of all I relax!


----------



## palinurus (8 Mar 2009)

I do get fed up riding the same routes sometimes. I just look at the map and pick somewhere to go to- it gives the ride some sort of purpose and usually means I need to go a different route (noticed a place called Grebe lake on the map yesterday, I expect I'll be off over there before long)

It's good to start a ride away from familiar roads, since I live near a station I sometimes get on the train, go north, then ride back home (it does depend on how easy it is to get a bike on a train without booking in your area, pretty easy for me).

Sometime I just invent some dumb mission, like riding past all the water towers I can find on the map in a particular area.

Well it keeps me amused.


----------



## DanPrice (8 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all the reply's.

It seems i may take it a little too serious and need to chill out and enjoy the ride a little more, instead of purely wanting to ride as hard as possible all the time.

I think ill give that a go and see if it helps.

Thanks again


----------



## Dave5N (8 Mar 2009)

Think.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2009)

I think that I could get bored if I was riding through endless miles of featureless Kansas but I've done rides up to 14.5 hours in the UK and not been bored for a moment. If I thought that I needed to listen to music when riding a bike, I wouldn't ride a bike...


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Think.



Yep. Good mulling-over time.
Also, I like Urban cycling, there's always something to see/ogle with the added bonus of other road-users trying to kill you... which keeps you sharp...


----------



## MacB (8 Mar 2009)

ColinJ said:


> If I thought that I needed to listen to music when riding a bike, I wouldn't ride a bike...



yeah, at the moment even the thought of music, or radio, seems intrusive to me


----------



## giantscr2.0 (9 Mar 2009)

Riding a bike over long distances is as much about being mentally strong as it is about being physically strong.
Try breaking your ride up into smaller parts.
If you are only riding 25 miles you could build in some different types of riding i.e: sprinting, climbing, interval training etc
Say to yourself "in 3 miles I'll have a drink" in another 3 miles i'll have something to eat.
When you ride do you ride a set loop? Do you always ride the same roads?
Try varying your route so you have new things to see.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Mar 2009)

giantscr2.0
I've a feeling we've met elsewhere...
Welcome!


----------



## threefingerjoe (9 Mar 2009)

How do I keep SANE? Easy! I just greet rabbits with a friendly, "Hullo!", shout obscenities at inanimate objects, stare into automobiles, wave at utility workers on poles, (or, sometimes, just wave at the pole), point at potholes and piles of glass to warn following riders (even when there are no other riders), and, in general, just enjoy the ride. But WATCH OUT for SQUIRRELS! They're out to get us. They're ALL out to get us!


----------



## threefingerjoe (9 Mar 2009)

BTW, I find it really refreshing to meet someone who implies that cyclists are sane! OH! And while you're riding....DON'T THINK ABOUT AN ELEPHANT!


----------



## Randochap (9 Mar 2009)

Sanity isn't all it's cracked up to be.

If you favour the common variety of mental hygiene prescribed by modern society, then you need to find another sport.


----------



## yello (9 Mar 2009)

Maybe those that don't have a problem staying sane on the bike are, in fact, not sane in the first place. 

I had to stop this morning to watch a couple of ragondin...







...swim across a pond then scramble out onto the bank and disappear into the undergrowth. Incredible stuff. The first time I saw one of the little (well, not so little really!) creatures, I thought it was a beaver. Then I saw the tail and thought it was the biggest rat I'd ever seen. It was sitting by the side of the road. It regarded me slowly as I approached then ambled off into the field - no urgency. I could never get bored of such things.


----------



## arallsopp (9 Mar 2009)

To the OP. I hear you. I get a little nutsy on solo efforts, but it only really kicks in after 50+ miles. I don't mind it. It just gets a little loud in my head sometimes, and I have to concentrate on the pedals until the voices die down a little. I prefer to take someone along for the ride, as it stops me thinking about whether this might be a bad thing.


----------



## beancounter (9 Mar 2009)

Keeping sane on long cycle rides is no problem...

...it's the other 160 hours a week that I'm struggling with.

bc


----------



## dodgy (9 Mar 2009)

For rides >50 miles or so, I find it helps greatly to have an objective/location to reach. For me, it will be an interesting landmark or a great cafe or something. On the >100 rides, this is essential for me as 5+ hours in the saddle alone can be boring, even in fantastic countryside.


----------



## jimboalee (9 Mar 2009)

I've just applied for the Castleton Classic. 19th April. AUK 200 BRM.

There are parts of this ride that will send a normal person insane. 
This year the route has been changed, so that's a bonus.

I have a Garmin 605. It has the capacity to handle 250 viapoints per route, so I try to use most of them so there is a 'bleep bleep' more often.


----------



## Kestevan (9 Mar 2009)

I just have arguments with the voices in my head....

Keeps me sane


----------



## Wigsie (9 Mar 2009)

threefingerjoe said:


> But WATCH OUT for SQUIRRELS! They're out to get us. They're ALL out to get us!



This IS true! there is a stretch onmy commute i swear they sit in the overhanging trees dropping acorns and they play chicken with me running out infront of me!

But they are not as bad as the Llama's!! i swear they mock me as i attempt a steep climb.... which is just cruel!

MP3 players while riding on the road? is that not really dangerous, not to mention removing focus from the outside world, you and the elements, oe of the reasons i cycle!


----------



## tyred (9 Mar 2009)

Have a conversation with yourself. It's the only way you can guarantee an intelligent conversation.


----------



## Chris James (9 Mar 2009)

I, like many others on here apparently, have conversations with myself when out on my bike. 

Because I am coped up in a windowless office for the week and then have two young kids to run around after for the weekend, I am just really happy to get out for a couple of hours or so. I also like being outdoors, and the frosts bring different challenges to the summer sun.

I certainly think it helps to live where i live as many of my local runs are in quite spectacularly scenic areas with very little traffic. To avoid letting things get samey then I find it helpful to set off on a ride without a fixed plan. I have umpteen variations that I can take on a whim so I am constantly monitoring if I fancy the hilly route, or if it is too wet to risk the cow muck spattered back road etc


----------



## MrRidley (9 Mar 2009)

+1 for the above, i look after my 2 kids all week so getting out on the bike keeps me sane


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Mar 2009)

+1 I would be terrified of riding whilst listening to music. I have enough trouble with phantom cars as it is 


FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I have never found it a problem and all of my rides are solo and I never ride plugged into anything. I just enjoy being in the countryside and find the distance soon mounts up.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Mar 2009)

+1. Oh I am so glad I am not the only one who talks to myself whilst cycling. Also the idea of keeping a route plan fluid is one I agree with.


Chris James said:


> I, like many others on here apparently, have conversations with myself when out on my bike.
> 
> Because I am coped up in a windowless office for the week and then have two young kids to run around after for the weekend, I am just really happy to get out for a couple of hours or so. I also like being outdoors, and the frosts bring different challenges to the summer sun.
> 
> I certainly think it helps to live where i live as many of my local runs are in quite spectacularly scenic areas with very little traffic. To avoid letting things get samey then I find it helpful to set off on a ride without a fixed plan. I have umpteen variations that I can take on a whim so I am constantly monitoring if I fancy the hilly route, or if it is too wet to risk the cow muck spattered back road etc


----------



## Randochap (9 Mar 2009)

Wigsie said:


> But they are not as bad as the Llama's!! i swear they mock me as i attempt a steep climb.... which is just cruel!



Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!


----------



## rossbarney2003 (9 Mar 2009)

I take my mp3 player with me on smaller rides to keep me going, but I find having my ears plugged up for long periods of time kinda suffocating.

I also found it hard joining a club because of the times I have uni/work so I just looked around on cycling forums and other sites for other people that cycled in my area. It ended up working out for me as I have now met 2 other cyclists in my area that can meet up for cycles regularly. It really helps on the longer rides having somebody to speak to etc.


----------



## giantscr2.0 (9 Mar 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> giantscr2.0
> I've a feeling we've met elsewhere...
> Welcome!



Hi Fab, yes I think our paths have crossed before on the other side!!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (9 Mar 2009)

DanPrice said:


> I'm really trying to up my weekly mileage so i feel confident enough to do a sportive in Summer sometime (guidance on a good 1st sportive for a novice would also be great right now?)
> 
> So just a question which might help other people aswell as myself.
> 
> ...



i use my Ipod to keep me sane lol


----------



## jayce (9 Mar 2009)

I have 4 kids so when i out i make the most of it ,i ride around 6 times a week i will take the ipod cause where i live there a no countryside views ,i just keep plugging on


----------



## paddy01 (9 Mar 2009)

Saw this thread earlier, so had a ponder on a 20 miler earlier (medium distance by my lowly standars  )

I'm no closer to an answer but it served it's purpose


----------



## yenrod (9 Mar 2009)

> How do you keep yourself sane on long rides? 

The thoughts i have on a long ride would gain me many a pound coin in royalties !


----------



## Bodhbh (10 Mar 2009)

Hrmm i seem to be another one of the 'talking to myself' brigade. Well not so much a conversation, more a periodic out-loud commentary. I got caught out repeating "you could have made it, you could have ****ing made it" a couple of times by a farmer getting out his 4x4. I was on about catching the 2nd to last train back home from Dover, not having some mid-life crisis.


----------



## asterix (10 Mar 2009)

I hold conversations with people. I'm not sure whether they are really there or not, but I just do.. Ok?


----------



## Tasker (10 Mar 2009)

I’m hoping to get back into cycletouring and I think this a very relevant question, to me at least.

My last tour (some years ago) was completely spoiled by simple loneliness and I wonder if this is the root of the problem. I was quite ok going to my chosen destination, cycling all over the place when there, visiting all the places I’d carefully marked out and really enjoying my little adventure. 

But coming back, mentally I went to pieces, ringing up my better half each time I came across a phone box. I’ve never felt so alone. Thinking back over this I’ve come to the conclusion that I was physically exhausted. I’d simply over done it and distinctly remember coming home on a grey Sunday afternoon, drizzle starting, miles from anywhere with no other sign of human life. On top of it, getting a severe case of the ’bonk’ – dunno what it’s called it now. To find yourself in such a situation is pure hell and now, being on my own so no one to even phone when I’m down frightens me and really is sapping my courage to start touring again.

But I still want to try again.


----------



## roadiewill (10 Mar 2009)

apparently buying some deep section rims makes a nice soundtrack to your ride


----------



## Dave5N (10 Mar 2009)

Tasker said:


> I’m hoping to get back into cycletouring and I think this a very relevant question, to me at least.
> 
> My last tour (some years ago) was completely spoiled by simple loneliness and I wonder if this is the root of the problem. I was quite ok going to my chosen destination, cycling all over the place when there, visiting all the places I’d carefully marked out and really enjoying my little adventure.
> 
> ...



It is.

But it's heaven when you're zipping along and feeling good. Sounds to me like you were just going home, mission accomplished. You needed another mission, perhaps?

Stick at it. Think about how good it feels when you're out there, in control.


----------



## Dave5N (10 Mar 2009)

And if you're really stuck phone me. I'll help if I'm nearby. If I'm not, I'll ask on here. I know someone will get there for you.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (11 Mar 2009)

asterix said:


> I hold conversations with people. I'm not sure whether they are really there or not, but I just do.. Ok?



I do this too, or at least I did in the days when I actually rode my bikes. I did a 225Km ride from Stafford to the Lincolnshire coast on 30th December a few years back, starting out at around 2pm and finishing at 1 in the morning. It was a great ride, but very lonely (especially in the lanes in the arse end of nowhere) and I must have had imaginary conversations with most of the people I've ever known.


----------



## Wigsie (11 Mar 2009)

Randochap said:


> Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!



Thats the sucker! Although the backdrop in BC is a touch nicer than the A20 cutting through the South Downs towards the Channel Tunnel!

Did that one mock you Rando? what am I talking about, you are the constant voice of reason with no room for one to mock!


----------



## snorri (11 Mar 2009)

Tasker said:


> being on my own so no one to even phone when I’m down frightens me and really is sapping my courage to start touring again.
> But I still want to try again.


You have a freedom that many with commitments would relish. Devise a round tour next time so that you are covering fresh ground for the most part, that way you are not on the homeward leg until the final days of your tour.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Mar 2009)

Bit of axe murdering usually


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I have never found it a problem and all of my rides are solo and I never ride plugged into anything. I just enjoy being in the countryside and find the distance soon mounts up.



+1, although sometimes I do sing (I generally try to remember the words to "Bravo Eddy" or "De Fiets Van Piet Van Pa" )


----------



## RabbitFood (11 Mar 2009)

Ride with a really fit girl that is quicker than you are so that you get to look at her a**e as you are trying to catch up with her

ops im talking in my sleep again, but thats what i think off when i ride lol


----------



## shunter (11 Mar 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> Ride with a really fit girl that is quicker than you are so that you get to look at her a**e as you are trying to catch up with her
> 
> ops im talking in my sleep again, but thats what i think off when i ride lol



Now that you mention it - I have never seen any fit girls clothed in lycra commuting to work. Where are they all ?


----------



## RabbitFood (11 Mar 2009)

they down the gym on the cyclying machines im afraid, but you just have to pretend the big fat hairy arse infront of you on the road is that of Megan Fox


----------



## shunter (11 Mar 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> they down the gym on the cyclying machines im afraid, but you just have to pretend the big fat hairy arse infront of you on the road is that of Megan Fox



Do you think all these 'spinners' will venture on the road when summer arrives. ?


----------



## RabbitFood (11 Mar 2009)

I hope so, the ladys in my spin classes are the main reason that I go to them lo


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Mar 2009)

shunter said:


> Now that you mention it - I have never seen any fit girls clothed in lycra commuting to work. Where are they all ?



Used to be a young lady in "Vlaanderen" shorts on a roadie who I'd see now and then going through Heald Green. Also chatted to a lady on a hybrid about my old bike (she was surprised to see someone riding a bike with downtube shifters). Whilst neither could compare to the radiant Mrs. Monkey, both might be said to be attractive by someone not blind to the charms of ladies other than the radiant Mrs. Monkey.


----------



## mr Mag00 (11 Mar 2009)

sane?







need i say anymore


----------



## Randochap (12 Mar 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Thats the sucker! Although the backdrop in BC is a touch nicer than the A20 cutting through the South Downs towards the Channel Tunnel!
> 
> Did that one mock you Rando? what am I talking about, you are the constant voice of reason with no room for one to mock!



The little bugger emigrated!

It's funny how this topic comes up on all forums. I used the same photo on another site to illustrate the interesting characters you can meet along the way. Even taunting barnyard animals have a story to tell.

Here in BC, we do however try to keep conversations with bears, cougars and rampaging moose short and sweet.

On my century today, I wanted the last 30 miles to pass more quickly than I was capable of making them go ... but I was never bored!


----------



## Bodhbh (12 Mar 2009)

shunter said:


> Do you think all these 'spinners' will venture on the road when summer arrives. ?


Sort of related...was buying a ticket at Harrogate station over Christmas, the British Rail guy noticed I had a bike and got talking. He said he didn't have a regular bike, but used his exercise bike alot and in fact burnt off nearly 4000 cals on it one day. I'm thinking jesus that's like 80 miles or something, so I asked him how long it took, "oh, 4 or 5 hours". I never quite got around to saying it, but thought "just buy a proper bloody bike for christ sake and get out the house". I wonder how he kept occupied on it, guess he just plonked it in front of the TV.


----------



## Wigsie (12 Mar 2009)

Randochap said:


> Here in BC, we do however try to keep conversations with bears, cougars and rampaging moose short and sweet.



I bet it is a short conversation! my average speed always picks up as I pass the local zoo as they are 'infamous' for misplacing animals! There branch down the road recently set free around 20 african wild dogs!


----------

